# D&D General Has anyone cancelled their D&D Beyond subscription as a protests over the OGL?



## fjw70

Just curious.


----------



## John R Davis

It is absolutely the number 1 thing to have an effect
Digital is their way forward so put a speed bump into that ambition.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

I sure did, and told them why in the "But why are you cancelling?!?!?" box.


----------



## dave2008

I am undecided. If they continue with the OGL 1.1 I will, but it was a non-paying subscription so... 

I also need to download all the content I have on the platform first!


----------



## Staffan

I have not, because I really like D&D Beyond and so far there's nothing officially said about 1.1. They still have time to walk this back. But if they go forward I'll definitely unsub.


----------



## fjw70

dave2008 said:


> I am undecided. If they continue with the OGL 1.1 I will, but it was a non-paying subscription so...
> 
> I also need to download all the content I have on the platform first!



Cancelling a non-paying subscription really doesn’t hurt them at all. 

I guess it does send a message.


----------



## fjw70

For me, my sub is paid until June (annual plan). We should know more about the OGL by then. Until this gets sorted out I won’t be buying more content but I don’t think there was anything I was super excited about in the near future anyway.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

fjw70 said:


> For me, my sub is paid until June (annual plan). We should know more about the OGL by then. Until this gets sorted out I won’t be buying more content but I don’t think there was anything I was super excited about in the near future anyway.



Mine is also a long one (may I think?) which honestly makes it easier to cancel, because nothing will actually happen for months. But they do get the cancellation feedback right now.

I can see people on a month-to-month subscription not cancelling because they're still playing 5E and their group might lose content and so on.

But if you've got a longer subscription, why not cancel it and say OGL 1.1 as the reason? Literally the worst that can happen is you might forget to re-sub, and just had to re-sub in a few months lol.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Nope.


----------



## Mallus

I don’t have a paid sub and the 5e campaign I play in uses Beyond, so no.

To add some perspective, I doubt more than one or two of the ten people in that game have any idea what’s happening with the new OGL (or what the OGL is, for that matter).


----------



## Velderan

fjw70 said:


> For me, my sub is paid until June (annual plan). We should know more about the OGL by then. Until this gets sorted out I won’t be buying more content but I don’t think there was anything I was super excited about in the near future anyway.



Same, except I'm paid through October. I'll likely cancel anyhow as @Ruin Explorer suggested since there's plenty of time and they get the immediate feedback.

I would like to copy some of the material out of it, such as the Dragonlance MC stat blocks. Does anyone know of any good clean templates out there for monster stat blocks?


----------



## Uthgar

I am canceling my master tier account in march when it is up for renewal.  I will tell the players to transfer to paper while we finish the adventure. After we are done we will be moving to a different system. We will be moving to PF2e but one of our players loves RuneQuest so we may try that first.


----------



## Reynard

fjw70 said:


> Cancelling a non-paying subscription really doesn’t hurt them at all.
> 
> I guess it does send a message.



Remember, Beyond is becoming their primary method of communication, too. It does hurt them because you aren't in the ecosystem and on their main "mailing list."


----------



## Cadence

I use it for the game with my 13yo and his friends - several of whom have no books and are using the options I bought on it.  If it was just my games with my friends (none currently going on) it would be gone.

Anyway, I will be bringing it up at tonight's game with them.


----------



## Ondath

I didn't have any Beyond subscriptions, but I still sent a mail to delete my account and gave the OGL going away as the reason. Thing is, I have A LOT of homebrew items (some of them published and open to the public) and I fear if they stay on Beyond they might be "automatically transferred" to OGL v1.1 and them existing under OGL v1.1 could be taken as a tacit acceptance of the new license in some way. I know it's slightly paranoid, but I just want to cover my bases and honestly Beyond doesn't matter to me that much since I'm a free user anyway.


----------



## Dausuul

Uthgar said:


> I am canceling my master tier account in march when it is up for renewal.  I will tell the players to transfer to paper while we finish the adventure. After we are done we will be moving to a different system. We will be moving to PF2e but one of our players loves RuneQuest so we may try that first.



You don't lose the benefits until your subscription period ends, so I'd strongly suggest canceling _now_, while Wizards is still contemplating how to deal with the situation and the message "We're losing subscribers!" will have maximum impact. It won't disrupt your game.

This is what I just did. Myself, I'm moving off DDB immediately, and I'm going to urge the rest of my group to follow suit; but those who aren't quite ready will still be able to use the benefits of my Master tier subscription until its expiration date.


----------



## overgeeked

The idea of renting content from a 3PP never appealed so I never paid them anything. I have deleted my years-old account and told them why.


----------



## Demetrios1453

No.

Watching this forum get itself into a lather over something 99.9% of D&D players don't care about or even have heard about is bizarre. Talk about an echo chamber!

It will be amusing if the supposed leak isn't even true.


----------



## MNblockhead

Velderan said:


> Same, except I'm paid through October. I'll likely cancel anyhow as @Ruin Explorer suggested since there's plenty of time and they get the immediate feedback.
> 
> I would like to copy some of the material out of it, such as the Dragonlance MC stat blocks. Does anyone know of any good clean templates out there for monster stat blocks?




Many VTTs will import monsters from your D&D Beyond account to their platform.


----------



## fjw70

Demetrios1453 said:


> No.
> 
> Watching this forum get itself into a lather over something 99.9% of D&D players don't care about or even have heard about is bizarre. Talk about an echo chamber!
> 
> It will be amusing if the supposed leak isn't even true.



We will never know if the leaks were true if they change it prior to release. The boycott ideas is a way to pressure them to make those changes.

A boycott from me is pretty easy right now. I have nothing to give them money for anytime soon.


----------



## Umbran

Demetrios1453 said:


> No.
> 
> Watching this forum get itself into a lather over something 99.9% of D&D players don't care about or even have heard about is bizarre. Talk about an echo chamber!
> 
> It will be amusing if the supposed leak isn't even true.




*Mod Note:*
There are ways you could have made the point that would have been more constructive.  Instead, you chose to be antagonistic.

That's not what we need around here right now - so please take your antagonism to some other venue.


----------



## Lojaan

If the changes become official I will.


----------



## Clint_L

As long as I keep playing D&D, I will keep using DnDBeyond. Getting rid of it would add hours to my workload each week because I have to support a ton of campaigns for D&D Club.


----------

